# would you buy this paint horse?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would not buy her as a hunt seat prospect. She's too heavy on the fore and not built for jumping more than a hunter hack fence. She's pretty and if you're looking for a well broke riding horse, not necessarily a show horse, she could be very good.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not think she is inorfdinately heavy on the forehand. if she is, it is not by any problem with her build. 
I like her. she is well balanced. her front hooves are very upright with too much heel, perhaps. 

I think she has a lot of potential for a very nice pleasure horse. I would have liked to see her in a western saddle.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Agree with Dreamcatcher


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She's finished growing and remains rump high. With those mutton withers and high rump your saddle would be constantly trying to crawl up her neck. You'd also get the feeling of being pitched forward. No amount of saddle fitting or padding will help.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't plan on jumping her.....she is under a western saddle in the video and does a western pleasure class. She won't be showing very much....more trail and mountain riding. Thanks for the replies. I was also wondering about the picture....she looks younger in that photo with her being rump high and was thinking they used a old photo. I will ask for current photos of the mare. In the video under saddle she is 6 years old. Was actually surprised you could two hand them in a class at that age. She does some lovely flying leads..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to show in that arena  hahaha. Probably seen this mare before too lol. 


I personally like her. she doesn't have any OMG RUN AWAY! Faults IMO. And if your goal is mostly local and pleasure it should be fine.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought she looked like a nice all around horse appropriately priced. She was a little heavy on the forehand, but some of it was the rider IMO. I do not think she'd make a great English horse, although she could do it at low levels/for fun. The way she moves and is trained just screams western to me. I think you should try her out. I don't see anything that looks like a huge problem for what you want to do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, those front feet are terrible! Both are clubby and contracted...whether that's a genetic problem or if it happened due to lack of any sort of hoof care is anyone's guess. That RF is particularly bad :?.

Personally? No, I wouldn't buy her. Her front end is bad pretty much all the way up; clubbed feet, upright pasterns, fine bones, looks like calf knees, upright shoulder...and she's _really_ badly downhill. I suspect it may even be worse than is seen in the picture because the angle is putting her front end uphill of her hind end :?.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*another photo of the horse*

Unfortunately it is wearing a saddle but hope to get more.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Wow, those front feet are terrible! Both are clubby and contracted...whether that's a genetic problem or if it happened due to lack of any sort of hoof care is anyone's guess. That RF is particularly bad :?.
> 
> Personally? No, I wouldn't buy her. Her front end is bad pretty much all the way up; clubbed feet, upright pasterns, fine bones, looks like calf knees, upright shoulder...and she's _really_ badly downhill. I suspect it may even be worse than is seen in the picture because the angle is putting her front end uphill of her hind end :?.



I see what you mean about the whole front leg, but is she really that downhill or is it just the photo? I am surprised it did not stand out to me as much as it did to y'all.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

REALLY don't like her front feet/legs and was surprised no one had mentioned it!! Glad to see someone did.

Other than that she seems decent but nothing special but I would pass on those front feet alone. _unless_ it is proven to be from bad trimming and 100% (as much as anything can be) can be fixed. (can't super tell from pics but it looks like more than that)

For a pleasure mount I think she would be ok in that situation but still don't love her.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay. I definitely didn't notice the legs (blame it o. Brig up for 36 hours now haha)

I would hold off any decisions till you can get some better correct pictures to critique


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The upright front pasterns and super tall heels were the first thing that caught my eye too...she might be ok with a better trim, but hard to say for sure. I would definitely suggest a PPE and possibly even x-rays if you decided to get her.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought that one photo was pretty difficult to judge conformation from. She's at an odd angle and she's not standing square up front. I don't see anything that is a major issue for a trail mount, but you never know.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*updated photos....the first photo in the ad was when she was three years old...*

Current photos


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Id take her. Not every horse is perfect but she might be what you are looking for. I like her build and her feet issues may just be crappy trimming. In the vid she did not look smooth but it seamed like she was not being allowed to move freely so she was off. With work she should polish up quite nice.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Somebody with more experience with heaves than me chime in on whether those are heave lines along her side. You can see it better on her right side but if you look close it's on the left too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she looks a whole lot better in these photos. maybe you ought to go out and see her in person.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, I still wouldn't take her. She's not as downhill in the newer pictures, but her front end is still bad....and she's bow-legged (bandy legged) on her hind end.

IMHO, it's likely she'll end up with soundness issues at a relatively young age.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not seeing clubbed feet but the heels definitely need to come down. She's upright in her pasterns and bandy behind. The perfect horse has not yet been born, it's all a matter of what you can live with. I wouldn't rule her out completely, but I'd bear the issues in mind if/when you go out to see her and I would not skip the PPE, at least a good leg/soundness check.

Here's a mare I had who had a clubbed foot: 


















She was one of the most sure footed horses I've ever ridden. Never took a lame step in her life. I rode her in some really rough, steep terrain.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

After talking with the lady she sounds like she is pretty hot mare. I was looking for something a little more calmer for my 65 year old dad. I thought maybe I could ride her for awhile in some shows and bring her down a notch or two but it isn't worth gambling on some bad legs. I guess the looking will continue. Right now he is riding my 18 year old polish arabian. He is very picky and wants a tall horse built on the smaller Side. He doesn't like the bigger quarter horses. Plus everything I put him on it too rough and too short. With that mares steep shoulder she probably won't be what he wants anyways. Thanks everyone for helping uout. Trying to find a calm sound younger horse is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. .


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

shesocalifornia said:


> After talking with the lady she sounds like she is pretty hot mare. I was looking for something a little more calmer for my 65 year old dad. I thought maybe I could ride her for awhile in some shows and bring her down a notch or two but it isn't worth gambling on some bad legs. I guess the looking will continue. Right now he is riding my 18 year old polish arabian. He is very picky and wants a tall horse built on the smaller Side. He doesn't like the bigger quarter horses. Plus everything I put him on it too rough and too short. With that mares steep shoulder she probably won't be what he wants anyways. Thanks everyone for helping uout. Trying to find a calm sound younger horse is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. .


Based on what he's riding now, why not look for a 15 years or slightly older Arabian who has been really well trained and is calm and confident? The Polish and Russian bred would have the build he's looking for. As long lived as the Arabs can be, I would think that could be a perfect fit. I'm guessing you want your horse back is why you want another for your dad?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Doh... Didn't see page three...

It sounds like you should be looking at gaited horses for your Dad. They then to be taller, but not heavily built and would be very smooth.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Some gaited Morgans in Wy- don't know them or anything, but some have extensive trail experience: Horses For Sale

There is even an auction in WY just for gaited horses.. Might be worth looking into: http://www.longhorsefarms.com/horsesforsale.htm


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

He loves riding the arab but wants his own horse. He also wants a younger horse around 12 or so. I don't care if he rides my arabian but he wants his own horse. I have a yearling paint I just purchased that I will be riding next spring and I have another mare that is 13. A paint arabian but he says she is too short and to round. Lol. Some people are hard to please. He just purchased a 13 year old quarter horse for my mom. He doesn't like him either because he is short and heavy footed. My polish arab is 15.3 and 1100 pounds and light on his feet. He is slightly pigeon toed and does trip once in awhile. I noticed when the farrier came out that he was tender in his left hip. The other day the trainer couldn't catch him and ran him for 1 hour with a ranger. I heard about it and went out and stopped it. I walked right up to him and put his halter on and walked him straight out of the pasture to cool him off. It was 20 degrees out and he was drenched from head to toe! I was less than pleased! He is 18 and out of shape with corrective shoes on his front feet. I let them have it. Further more he has never been hard to catch. But you know how one person arabs can be. Part of me wanted him to get his own horse just because he doesn't know any better and the trainer isn't much better. Sorry for my rant. Thanks so much for you guys helping me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> After talking with the lady she sounds like she is pretty hot mare. I was looking for something a little more calmer for my 65 year old dad. I thought maybe I could ride her for awhile in some shows and bring her down a notch or two but it isn't worth gambling on some bad legs. I guess the looking will continue. Right now he is riding my 18 year old polish arabian. He is very picky and wants a tall horse built on the smaller Side. He doesn't like the bigger quarter horses. Plus everything I put him on it too rough and too short. With that mares steep shoulder she probably won't be what he wants anyways. Thanks everyone for helping uout. Trying to find a calm sound younger horse is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. .


TWH came to mind instantly..

ETA someone beat me to it! Agree, gaited horses tend to have what you want. I don't think of 15.3/1100 as slender, just proportional but sounds like he likes that dainty look Arabs have.

I'm all for chase/retreat *on foot* if the horse is being difficult and for a trained horse it would never take that long if you're doing it right. Some trainer that is. I would be absolutely furious. New trainer? Esp if he doesn't know he needs a horse AND person he can learn from.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*well what about this one....*

Gaited would be perfect except we can't find any good ones in our price range....and close by. What about this one

CUTTING AND SPEED AT ITS BEST.
This GELDING screams Barrel Racing and Pole Bending, He has a really nice stop that is to die for, and talk about quick. Both the sire and dam are $$ earners. 
FINAL TAX MAGIC HAS 120 DAYS UNDER SADDLE with a reining trainer, then has been used as a... ranch horse, been in the mountains, gathering cattle off the mtns and desert. HE HAS BEEN TRAIL RIDDING, BASIC REINING MANEUVERS, HE HAS HAD ROPES THROWN OFF OF HIM, PULLED LOGS, HE HAS BEEN WORKING ON CATTLE AND DOING GREAT, GOES OVER BRIDGES, WATER, AND EVERY THING ELSE YOU CAN THINK OF. He has been started on the pattern and is trotting it. He is a great gelding rides the same every time, we have to many and have to down size. He was born on April 15th, 2006. He is also 16 hands tall. Priced at $4500.00 Located in Wyoming.
SIRE:
Short and Final 
Has his COA in Cutting and has $5,800 + in earnings, and AQHA points. He has also produced NCHA earnings of $6000.00 + and NRHA Earnings of over $200.00. AQHA point producing sire in Barrel Racing & Pole Bending. Short and Final only has 7 foals prior to 2002, the oldest are just now starting to show, and they are doing great.
DAM:
Lil Magic Winner 
Has a SI of 88, and $1,700 in earnings, Magic is a race and barrel racing $$ producer as well.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I have asked about some better conformation photos but haven't heard back on that yet....they did send videos but it is through facebook and don't know to link it from there.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*here is what he has been riding*

my polish arab...not your typical fine boned arabian and my dad which is 6'3"


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*let me see if i can make the picture bigger*

here is the picture hopefully enlarged


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*i will try to link video of this gelding for sale*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=655222974520682
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=655222974520682


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*another video*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=655245531185093
I don't like how his face is always in the air and we wouldn't want him for poles or barrels...just a trail/mountain/small shows etc.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> here is the picture hopefully enlarged


Oh I think he's very typical. (In a good way!) Nice!!

So your dad wants a horse 15.3/16hh+? Slender/not too stocky. Little bit of go? Needs an easy horse though.

What's his riding ability? He seems comfortable up there?

Put my dad on a horse once. Didn't end very well...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=655245531185093
> I don't like how his face is always in the air and we wouldn't want him for poles or barrels...just a trail/mountain/small shows etc.


He looks like my horse when we got him!! Tall dark handsome and fat!! He's a little heavier than I was picturing but is prob just the weight. You would know what your dad likes better.

He looks quiet and maybe lazy and not like a barrel horse.

NOT liking the yank yank yank. wtf? either steer...or don't. Horse does not seem responsive to leg.

I would have my head in the air too! (though I didn't think that was too bad)

Also, not a reason to not buy but I HATE when ads are poorly written. Put your best foot forward, you're trying to sell something! Or is that your best foot? (doubt I'm writing well tonight though....soooo tired!!)

I like the horse itself. May be worth a look. I'd see if you can get the price down though. He looks different depending on the pic too


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*thanks for the reply....*

there is this gaited horse too....but my gosh where do these people learn to ride....I don't like how fine boned her legs are...she is supposed to send more photos. I can always fix the training but I can't fix the conformation. I feel sorry for that black horse...he needs to be at my barn where there is no yank yank yank. I do agree he doesn't have the heart to run a barrel and that is just ok for us. 
Thriller's Mountain Jewel - "Jewel"


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

The black gelding looks a little too straight behind to me, although none of the photos are very good. He is a terrible barrel and pole horse, although that isn't what you want. He really seems to hate it. His training looks pretty backwards and I hate how they're pulling on him and his mouth is gaping open. Poor guy. I personally do not like him, although he may be a fine horse if you go see him in person.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> there is this gaited horse too....but my gosh where do these people learn to ride....I don't like how fine boned her legs are...she is supposed to send more photos. I can always fix the training but I can't fix the conformation. I feel sorry for that black horse...he needs to be at my barn where there is no yank yank yank. I do agree he doesn't have the heart to run a barrel and that is just ok for us.
> Thriller's Mountain Jewel - "Jewel"


I think they both would be better off and more suitable with you than where they are.

I think both of them are worth the look. You'll be able to see better in person. I don't think the filly's legs look super fine. Neither are perfect but you don't need perfect. 4/5 may be a little young though?

You didn't answer on your father's riding skill? Also how often is he planning on riding?


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

He has done trail on the arab and mountain riding but not much more than that. He takes lessons weekly and he will ride as often as he can. Been limited right now because of the really cold temps but it is starting to get a lot nicer out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not telling you what to do or not do and it seems like you want the horse now, but that gaited horse auction (Heny Auctions - Sale Results) in June said last year average price was about $2400 and some of the horses looked VERY broke and most have very extensive trail experience. Average age was 6-10 years old it says. You can download last years catalog to see the type of horses they get commissioned to the sale.

Just something to think about if a gaited horse is something that you are thinking about - it might be worth waiting and checking out that sale if Powell isn't terribly far (I know in WY everything is far!).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So a competent advanced beginner type? Can handle any well trained/behaved horse? Practical experience?

Does not need an old plug but nothing crazy either..

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

You got it...my arabian is far from mellow.  my father actually enjoys his forwardness and sensitive responsiveness. We are going to look at the gaited mare on sunday. She has taught her to park out and lay down. She is very well trained and very mellow. She has been walking over tarps and wearing them while riding. Had ropes thrown off her and been exposed to dogs. Neck reins and responds to leg pressure. She can take her leads and lope out on a loose rein. She stops nicely and crosses water, logs, and tractor tires. She has moved cattle and been ponied from a four wheeler. She doesn't mind tractors or vehicles. She hasn't done much mountain riding but I will ride her for a little bit just to make sure if he decides to buy. She doesn't spook much but when she does she only stops and plants her feet and just looks. She was imprinted as a foal. Shekloads in trailers, clips, bathes, and has worn blankets. She stands quietly cross tied or just tied to a post for hours. The breeder thinks she would be fine for my step father. She seems very honest and takes great pride in her horses. She is young but she seems very advanced for her age. She also requires no longing before riding and says she is one you can just jump on and go. She will also stand next to a fence or mounting block when asked. I think she would really be a good one but we will find out on sunday. Any remarks about her conformation?


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thriller's Mountain Jewel - "Jewel" here is the link again


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> Thriller's Mountain Jewel - "Jewel" here is the link again


Don't see anything awful. I keep on thinking Paso Fino when I look at her lol. She's compact and upright. I would start a separate thread specifically on her confo to get some new/more specific insight.

I wish she was a little heavier, she looks like she may wear out fast. I would ask what age they started her and how quickly they pushed (phrased in a way you'll actually get an honest response lol) There's just something I don't love there though I can't put my finger on it (may just be me!)

She seems worth a look in person as I said. Is your dad going to ride when you go?

What happened to the gelding?


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

The black gelding? Yep we will both ride when we get there. She is actually bigger now than those baby photos of her and I thought those were dainty. The breeder has had her the entire time and has rode her maybe a hour a day 2-3 times a week and mostly in a arena. She said she hasn't rode her as much because she had other horses she had to ride to sell and she is a one woman show. Ok I will post on another thread. I asked the people of the black gelding to send me conformation pictures and never heard back. Got the photos you see and the awful video that shows me how lazy and untrained he really is and that is it. So I guess before I am going to drive 7 hours in snow I need a little more than that. If you don't want to sell your horse that bad then ok I can move on.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The gray mare looks quite back at the knee and a bit tied in as well, which could lead to soundness issue. Otherwise I like her pretty well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If she's grown some that could change for the better.

Have you asked specifically what age they started her? I just have a feeling it was pretty young though I could definitely be wrong.

I liked him, but totally agree with you.


----------

